# Deadlifts: 220kg x8 PB



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

6:30 this morning 

Thought about trying for 2 more but intra abdominal pressure was going on the 8th rep.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Good going mate


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

sooooo what youre saying is you wussed out on the last two   now if I had been there would have beaten your ar$e like a drum to make sure you got that last two... you know its there... nice work again mate...


----------



## Ricer (May 13, 2012)

Nice work!

Same gym im at btw


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Big lift man!

I was happy get 215 x 1 the other day, id be chuffed with that.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

good effort first thing in the mornin mate nice one


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Not sure whats more impressive, the weight your shifting, the reps you did, or the time you did it at.

:thumb:


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Beast! Nice one mate


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Ricer said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Same gym im at btw


Nice one, make sure you say hello if you see me about mate 

Thanks for the comments all.


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

awesome stuff mate.

i was happy getting 200 for 1, and 220 from 15"

awesome!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Not sure whats more impressive, the weight your shifting, the reps you did, or the time you did it at.
> 
> :thumb:


And also the fact his natty!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Heavy ****!!! Monster


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

Cracking lifting matey, keep it up


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

fair play mate, most would be happy with 1 rep at that weight


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Fantastic lifting buddy. Good stuff to see good lifting and heavy poundages good stuff. :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Jeez. Well done fella.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

bumping this because seriously impressed. how much did you weigh when this was taken?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

NickyGlen said:


> brilliant weight and reps- little critique remember its a DEAD lift so just try not to bounce it off the floor I know it was only a little bounce but other than that its great.


Cheers mate, I lift dead stop too :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work Simon,as usual,strong as fook!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

littlesimon said:


> Cheers mate, I lift dead stop too :thumb:


Now that's how u silence ur critics!

Can't believe u don't even use straps!

:thumb:

Awesome lifts mate strong as fk


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome mate you seem to have a narrow stance or is that just the camera angle, do you find it helps, or do you not notice it?


----------

